# Display artifacts on Thinkpad T420



## benrkts (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi,

I am getting random glitches/artifacts on my screen, like this:






It seems to happen when the system is busier (though CPU temp is not much elevated) but is overall random.  Often, I have to restart X to make them go away.  It doesn't happen in Linux, so I think it is a FreeBSD issue.

This is a Thinkpad T420 with stock Intel HD 3000 graphics and an upgraded display and VGA cable.  I am running 13.0-release with drm-kmod-g20190710_1 and xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.916_1,1 installed.  /boot/modules/i915kms.ko is being loaded automatically, and I do not load anything relevant from rc.conf.  In xorg.conf, I have this:


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Card0"
        Driver          "intel"
        Option          "TearFree" "true"
EndSection
```

However, I can also comment this out.  Performance suffers, and the glitches are less frequent, but they still show up.

For reference:

Xorg.0.log, with the above lines commented out
dmesg
rc.conf
loader.conf

I would really appreciate any help.


----------

